# Help! Can Someone Explain the Power Bonus & Guarantee Bonus?



## kwarden13 (Mar 28, 2018)

So I have the following bonuses and trying to figure out if I can hit both in 1 week and if it is worth it?

Power Bonus - Drive 35 rides peak, 50 rides total, 90% acceptance, get additional $65
Guarantee Bonus - Drive 35 rides total, 90% acceptance, get $350


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

The guarantee bonus isn't an additional $350, its just saying if you make less than $350 over 35 rides, they'll pay you the difference. And if you can't average $10/ride over 35 rides you are doing something wrong.

Regardless, the acceptance rate makes this a futile effort. Why would you accept 15 minute + pings just to try to get $65?


----------



## kwarden13 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, this was my first week getting the bonuses on my app. I started doing them but the more I read about them, it just doesn't make sense. 

I will go back to UBER and make money during surge which is what I was doing. I am just pissed because I woke up 7-9am to try and make the peak hours, which is almost impossible if you have another job. 

Also, am I thinking about this right? So if I did hit the guarantee for 35 rides and did another 15 rides, basically I would just end up with an extra $65. If so, that is a pretty shitty bonus considering you have to accept 30+ min pings and drive weird hours.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I suggest you go for it. This is equivalent o "jumping in with both feet". You will get a really good understanding of how hard it is to keep a 90% rating without losing your sanity.


----------



## kwarden13 (Mar 28, 2018)

So should I do both the bonus's together? I am still confused if it would be profitable. If I drive after 35 rides doesn't it defeat the purpose of the $350 guarentee


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you hit that PDB, you will hit the other one. But it won't be worth anything, because you will have already made $350.

If you hit the Guarantee without the PDB, it may be worth it and it may not, dependong on how much $$ you made on those 35 rides.

If you ask "is it worth it" then I ask, what is your alternative? Do 35 Uber rides, with no guarantee? Play video games? Go to a movie?


----------



## kwarden13 (Mar 28, 2018)

Well the PDB, you have to work peak hours to hit. The guarantee I can work whenever. 

So I guess the PDB is not worth it. And yes, I will switch to UBER to make surge money lol


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

the pdb will have you driving 6 or 7 days straight and working practically round the clock. guys who wake up in the morning to hit the required peak hours don't usually log off after the early morning peak hours are done. plus those late night peak hours are a beatch to hit. keep in mind tons of ants are trying to hit the hours too so getting pings during the peak hours isn't guaranteed.

good luck young skywalker.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

PDBis for the mathmatically challenged. It used to be worth it and Lyft destroyed it. Do the math. If Lyft is offering you something they are trying to screw you. THey will take advantage of you in any way they can so long as it benefits THEM, The kool aid they offer is bitter.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Somebody, somewhere is gaming the hell out of this once the stupid streak bonuses are added in... 

But it ain't gonna be the new guy.

Lyft mercilessly scams the noobs.


----------



## kwarden13 (Mar 28, 2018)

So I tried to hit my trips yesterday ...worked 7 hours, never hit it, and only made $100 bucks. They kept sending me 30-35 minutes away for a $5 ride. 

I am only doing UBER today and never going after bonuses again


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

kwarden13 said:


> So I tried to hit my trips yesterday ...worked 7 hours, never hit it, and only made $100 bucks. They kept sending me 30-35 minutes away for a $5 ride.
> 
> I am only doing UBER today and never going after bonuses again


That didn't take long lol.

You learn fast


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is the PDB in Seattle. They offer a couple of different rates depending on your math ability.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

I don’t drive enough to earn the PDB, thankfully - max 5 rides per week. Just curious, how do the peak hours work? I know I gave a ride during a peak hour but the ride didn’t count. I guess I would have to be online for the whole hour or something equally unrealistic. Like 90% acceptance.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Guarantee Bonus - Lyft screws you

Power Driver Bonus - Lyft screws you hard. Even more hard as you go for the higher tiers.


----------



## Seandamon211 (Jun 17, 2017)

I guess I must be pretty smart. After reading my first one of these goals I read up on it and realized it’s unattainable or will be worth nothing by the time I get to it being secured. I like the streak bonus when it’s like 4-5 rides for $20 extra. I’ll do those.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm not anywhere near your market but the new power zone really boosted my earnings here.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

I love the Minimum Guarantee Bonuses the most. They are awesome for part-timers who would never have a chance of meeting the power bonuses before.*

all you have to do is meet that minimum amount of trips, and you get the difference,

So if you get 35 rides....

Let's say the total of those rides is $250

*$350 - $250 = $100*

you would get $100 more dollars because your are "GUARANTEED" a minimum amount for 35 rides...

_( now there is some debate if you go over the minimum weekly amount of rides... and hopefully someone else can shed some light on that)_

---
As for the power bonuses...

*I say before, because it used to be, I would see 4 power bonuses, which I had ZERO chance of ever getting, because I was part time, and even when I tried sitting in a power zone, I would just end up getting rides that took me completely out for the night.

But nowadays, I 'm seeing 1 or 2 power bonuses which I can actually meet, and somehow met last week, so somehow Lyft is changing things up or maybe customizing their bonus structure to the Driver.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I see many 20-25 min pings in your future, if you accept all the rides


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

kwarden13 said:


> So I tried to hit my trips yesterday ...worked 7 hours, never hit it, and only made $100 bucks. They kept sending me 30-35 minutes away for a $5 ride.
> 
> I am only doing UBER today and never going after bonuses again


Drive the way YOU drive -- NOT the way either company wants you to drive. They want you to drive for THEM. Drive for YOU.



JMlyftuber said:


> I'm not anywhere near your market but the new power zone really boosted my earnings here.


PZ's are a different animal -- same as Uber Boosts, a certain multiple (often very small, like 10% extra) for any ride in a certain geographic area during a certain time period.

My experience with Lyft PZs is they are too small and for too short a time period. We get 10% for 1-2 hours just about every day during rush hour, and realistically that's only one or two rides. I'm not changing where I drive (or driving TO a zone) for 10% on one ride.

Uber, on the other hand, offers far fewer boosts but they're larger and for longer time periods. Recently, they have also only applied to X and Poop in our market.


----------



## kwarden13 (Mar 28, 2018)

So I have some good news...I hit the weekly guarantee and they must have changed the terms this year. My guarantee was for 35 rides/90% acceptance/$350 guarantee. 

My tips did not count towards the $350 and the $350 is after LYFT fees. So I made $275 after LYFT fees but before tips. Lyft gave me $75 for the weekly guarantee, then added $25 in tips. So all together I received $275+75+25 this week. 

So I think the guarantee was worth it to an extent.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I see many 20-25 min pings in your future, if you accept all the rides


true.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I had one that was +8.52, did not get screenshot.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> I had one that was +8.52, did not get screenshot.


what app is that? Not my Lyft app....

....is it because I have on old version iOS?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> what app is that? Not my Lyft app....
> 
> ....is it because I have on old version iOS?


It's in beta testing, might not be in your market yet. The power zone lasts longer than the primetime did, and the bonus increases by a little more than 5¢ a second until the maximum is reached. If you are in the zone you get the bonus regardless of pax location.


----------

